# Dark oil saddle APHA



## mrg8302 (Nov 3, 2012)

Will I get laughed out of the show ring with a dark oil vintage western circle y show saddle? It's gorgeous and has lots of silver but I know the current trend is light oil. My paint is black/white and I think he looks better in dark oil. I don't want to look like a fool!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

I would worry more about the ride that you get out of your horse than what color or how much silver your saddle is/has. Judges aren't judging your tack. Just make sure it fits well & it's clean.


----------



## mrg8302 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you!! I agree 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

There are going to be "snooty" judges out there that _will_ judge you on things that shouldn't be judged, but there's not much you can do about it (although in some instances you can report the judge). 

If the saddle is neat, clean, and in good repair, that is what is important. And that is fits you well, and fits your horse well. 

I'd rather see someone in an old, well-taken care of saddle, that they've clearly kept very well over the years, versus a shiny new saddle that is in desperate need of oil and a cleaning. Or a saddle that doesn't fit the horse or rider.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If it's a man and he's not gay, just stuff your bra so there's lots of bounce. He won't even see your saddle, or horse for that matter. (laughing). If if's a woman judge she'll see all the details. The color of the saddle won't matter but the entire image appearing spotless right down to no dust on the toe of your boots will be seen.


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> If it's a man and he's not gay, just stuff your bra so there's lots of bounce. He won't even see your saddle, or horse for that matter. (laughing). If if's a woman judge she'll see all the details. The color of the saddle won't matter but the entire image appearing spotless right down to no dust on the toe of your boots will be seen.


This is a really awful thing to say anyway, but is really awful to say to a new person trying to break into showing breed shows.

I know this is a joke, but it's really not funny to me. Judges go through a lot of hard work to get their cards, and they deserve respect for that.

To the OP, if it was a current saddle that was a dark oil, I would say your would be fine at APHA shows. Reading now that it is a "vintage" saddle, I will say no.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

spurstop said:


> This is a really awful thing to say anyway, but is really awful to say to a new person trying to break into showing breed shows.
> 
> I know this is a joke, but it's really not funny to me. Judges go through a lot of hard work to get their cards, and they deserve respect for that.
> 
> To the OP, if it was a current saddle that was a dark oil, I would say your would be fine at APHA shows. Reading now that it is a "vintage" saddle, I will say no.


It's not a joke, its true.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

OutOfTheLoop said:


> It's not a joke, its true.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Regardless of whether it is true or not, that is an extremely sexist and offensive thing to say...


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

you can help minimize any offense by making sure you have a nice show pad that ties well with your outfit, have a well fitting top and chaps, and make sure your hat is clean and well shaped. 

If your horse moves nicely, you look good and your outfit is current, you shouldn't be too badly dinged for your saddle... it's people that come in the ring with a old saddle, curled up pad, old battered felt hat and an outdated outfit that have to work really, really hard to get past it.


----------

